# Something different in Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas area?



## Psychotic Jim (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm looking for a fairly off-the-beaten-path sort of game, like Planescape, going on near the Grapevine-Colleyville area or in Richardson (near UTD).  Thanks ahead for reading and responding.


----------



## caudor (Feb 7, 2004)

Psychotic Jim said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a fairly off-the-beaten-path sort of game, like Planescape, going on near the Grapevine-Colleyville area or in Richardson (near UTD).  Thanks ahead for reading and responding.




Hi Psychotic Jim, I live here in Bedford (short distance south of Grapevine).  I'm not currently in a group right now other than playing with family and friends.  I work a lot, so I don't have as much time to play regularly as I would like.  But I do play.  When we do play, my guys usually play classic 3.5e stuff (Lost City of Barakus lately).  If you do have trouble finding a group that you like, look me up and perhaps we can hook up.  I post on Enworld all the time.

Here's some info that might also help.  I know if two regular RPGA groups in the area.  I'm not sure if the latter is active.  Up in Denton, at Talon Comics, they have regular RPGA sessions.  They are a great bunch of folks although I haven't played with them lately.  Look up Talon Comics on the interest for their message board.

Also, in Arlington TX at Lonestar Comics, I believe a RPGA group called the Knight of the Square table get together.  I have not played with them, so I don't know if they are still playing.

I hope you find a group you like!  Good luck


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for the tips! I appreciate it! I'm looking for groups still, so if you wanted to form one or if you have room for another player/DM in your group, that would be great! I've been stuck DM'ing Forgotten Realms campaigns for several years and would like something else for a change.

By the way, didn't you go to the ENWorld gameday back last August?


----------



## Urizen (Feb 11, 2004)

*hey there*

I live in Garland and am looking to find a Saturday Gaming group.... BAD.. I've been jonesing for a good game for I don't know how long.

 I'm willing to try almost anything, although I'd like to eventually play Darwin's World, as I just wrote a sourcebook for it 

I'm also thinking of doing some work on a new Fantasy setting with a friend who currently lives out of state, so a new setting might be fun to play test at some point 

anyhow. If your interested, just let me know.


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Mar 1, 2004)

Urizen, I've been looking for a Saturday group also.  I wouldn't mind forming a new one, if I had to.  By the way, Darwin's World is a post-apocalyptic game worlds, right?


----------



## Urizen (Mar 1, 2004)

Psychotic Jim said:
			
		

> Urizen, I've been looking for a Saturday group also.  I wouldn't mind forming a new one, if I had to.  By the way, Darwin's World is a post-apocalyptic game worlds, right?




Yeah, darwin's world is a pretty gritty Post Apocalyptic game setting. Good stuff  in my opinion.

sorry about the late reply, been pretty busy lately...

if you wanna get in touch, email me at

urizen@realitydeviants.net


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey guys,

I live in Wichita Falls TX, but will be driving down to the Ft. Worth area the first friday of each month to DM a game.  I have room for several people if you all are intrested.  Game will start around 8, and go LATE.  

Intrested?  Let me know...  We start March 5th!

drew@kestaal.com


----------



## Urizen (Mar 3, 2004)

Silvanos said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I live in Wichita Falls TX, but will be driving down to the Ft. Worth area the first friday of each month to DM a game.  I have room for several people if you all are intrested.  Game will start around 8, and go LATE.
> 
> ...




I would, but I work during the week.. but thanks for asking


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey no problem.  I should be more specific and say 8pm to like 2 am.

if your ever able to make that, give me a hollar.

Drew


----------



## Kuriel (Mar 4, 2004)

Im in the North Dallas/Plano region and have been looking for a game to join up for sometime, if anyone hears about one in that region i would appreciate it very much.


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 4, 2004)

Kuriel said:
			
		

> Im in the North Dallas/Plano region and have been looking for a game to join up for sometime, if anyone hears about one in that region i would appreciate it very much.




Kuriel,

Mine is starting tomorrow is in Euliss (SP).  Not sure how far you are willing to drive...

D


----------



## Kuriel (Mar 4, 2004)

Euless area is a bit of a drive for me for a session, im primarily trying to stay with the north dallas, richarson, plano, frisco, allen, mckinney , and carrollton area.

I live near Allen and i know of a Game Store called Texas Game co. which is a local Hobby/RPG Store where a bunch of my friends to play Battletech Minitures and some other games.

Im looking to playing anything Fantasy or D&D Based.


----------



## Kuriel (Mar 4, 2004)

(removed dupe message)


----------



## Kuriel (Mar 4, 2004)

(removed dupe message)


----------



## Calim (Mar 5, 2004)

Kestaal you still needing people?


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 5, 2004)

Calim said:
			
		

> Kestaal you still needing people?





Yup!  You intrested in tonight?

Email me at drew@kestaal.com


----------



## Calim (Mar 15, 2004)

when the next time comes up drop me a line with character stuff and  Iwill be there


----------



## Mike7273 (May 16, 2004)

*Dallas 3.5 Game*



			
				Kuriel said:
			
		

> Im in the North Dallas/Plano region and have been looking for a game to join up for sometime, if anyone hears about one in that region i would appreciate it very much.





I have a post on this forum.  We are looking for a couple of players.  email me.

Calvin7273@sbcglobal.net 

Mike


----------



## EldonG (May 30, 2004)

I've just started an epic level (25th to start) game to playtest the scenarios I'm working on for Silverthorne Games.  I still need a couple of good players!

We play at the apartment, off Spring Valley, between Preston and Montfort...on Fridays, starting 2ish.  That's pretty close to Richardson, in Dallas.  E-mail me if you're interested, at eldon_guyre@yahoo.com


----------

